# Sissy's tiny tail.



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Isn't it the tinyest tail.......









Only about an inch and a half long 8O 

Bear's tail is four inches long :!:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

it adds to her sweetness!! :heart


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

My sisters cat has the same short tail. I believe its quite common in feral communities to have kittens born with half/bob tails. Its cute!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

My Suzi has that kind of tail! She wags it like a little dog, So cute! Your kitty is so adorable! Makes me want a white kitty


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

nerilka said:


> My Suzi has that kind of tail! She wags it like a little dog, So cute! Your kitty is so adorable! Makes me want a white kitty


Sissy wags her tail too. It is too cute. 
My daughter used to have a bob-tail cat. He was all black and very shy. Your Suzi is all black if I remember correctly? Her tail is adorable. It just poofs at the end of it.


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That is a cute little tail..My catsh tails were enomously long growing up...They just got in the way...Long tails are overrated lol


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awwww...so sweet  

That tail just makes her even sweeter and even more special


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

TaLi RodrigueZ said:


> Long tails are overrated lol


Hahahha that is hilarious! Short stubby tails can be so cute, but I still like long tails that wrap around their paws when they're sitting


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh, a kitty wagging it's tail. I think that would look sooo cute. :luv


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it's adorable!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awww it just gives her character. She's adorable :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ha, ha, just call her stubby! :lol: :wink:


----------

